# Auto installation of a web browser without permission



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 6, 2018)

I have afraid of got a virus or so.
I have two web browsers: firefox and konqueror. I don't know why the hell, when I tried to launch konqueror, it shows me a message that I can't run Chromium as root.
I never installed chromium.
I never uninstalled Konqueror.
When I try to reinstall konqueror, the output is as follow: 
	
	



```
root@hostfbsd:~ # pkg install konqueror
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
pkg: No packages available to install matching 'konqueror' have been found in the repositories
```
I give you a clue of what I think I did wrong: recently I installed Amule. At the start, it told me that I am running a risk running this program as root.
Maybe that's why I got with a malware.


----------



## tingo (Apr 6, 2018)

First of all: are you running as root? If so, stop that immediately, create a normal user for yourself and use that. This is _the_ most important step for normal protection against malicious programs etc. on FreeBSD and any other unix-like os (including Linux).
Your normal user can have su and sudo privileges, so you will be able to do tasks requiring root level access when you need to.


----------



## Sensucht94 (Apr 6, 2018)

BSDAppentic3 said:


> I give you a clue of what I think I did wrong: recently I installed Amule. At the start, it told me that I am running a risk running this program as root.
> Maybe that's why I got with a malware



This is bad; ed2k is probably the most virus/illegal-stuff-infested P2P network on the Web, as consequence running amule as root is likely one of the few possible ways of getting some kind of malware on FreeBSD


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 7, 2018)

tingo 
I have one, but it doesn't have root permissions. I'll look at the handbook to see how to give it the necessary permissions.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 7, 2018)

Sensucht94
Thanks for the info.
In my time in WIndows, I didn't installed Ares because of the same fact.
Do you know how can I quit this sh1t?


----------



## Sensucht94 (Apr 7, 2018)

BSDAppentic3 said:


> Sensucht94
> Thanks for the info.
> In my time in WIndows, I didn't installed Ares because of the same fact.
> Do you know how can I quit this sh1t?



I was mostly joking, don't know if a virus affecting FreeBSD has ever been discovered, browser-adwares and rootkits aside. If your browser open up tabs on its own/pops up ads, then deleting its cache will sort the problem out.

Regarding your opening post, AFAIK konqueror doesn't exist as a port on its own, rather its installed as part of x11/kde-baseapps-kde4; and same thing should go for the kde5 Plasma port from area51 repo. KDE apps (like Calligra suite) usually depend on each other, and is advisable to avoid KDE stuff (regardless of the OS) unless you're actually using KDE. Probably you installed konqueror as part of KDE4 metaport and  it was deinstalled automatically the moment you removed kde4 itself. There is a (mostly) standalone alternative, www/rekonq but I've never tried it.

Being there up to date versions of Firefox, Falkon, Chromium, QuteBrowser, Iridium and Midori in the ports' tree, there's practically no reason to choose Konqueror over those 

Whatever your  problematic desktop shortcut (the one asking for chromium) is doing, chances are close to 100% it's a problem related to the shortcut itself, or to which has been set as default browser (learn about .desktop shortcuts and mimeapps associations on Linux/BSD systems, then edit the shortcut and your mimeapps.list if needed).

Finally, really, avoid running GUI programs as root, especially browsers. It is so much of apractice to discourage practice that you may loose support on these forums and not only if you continue on this path


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 7, 2018)

You, my friend, like too many other people new to FreeBSD have the tendency to fiddle around too much. And I'm saying this in all good will.

Get your base system set up, right, with the minimal amount of programs you need to do everyday desktop tasks and leave well enough alone. If it's not broke don't fix it. Just learning how to maintain it correctly will be enough without tweaking this and trying out that. You might do well to wipe it and start over, but that's up to you.

You only want to run as root to Admin your machine and then only. I use `su` but not everyone is even that liberal with the way they do things and use security/sudo. I'll open a text editor or file manager as root if need be, but browsers and such should only be run from the user account.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 7, 2018)

So, I must have installed sudo. Then I must start session with the another account, and give it access to the root permissions, so whenever it'll be necessary, I can use it.
I'm right?


----------

